# Bluebonnet Retriever Club Derby Time Change



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Due to the large number of entries the derby
will start at 8:00 am instead of 9:00 am.
Will update Thursday evening on location
after judges pick location.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

check out dog # 33 in the Derby..Ms.Rex V Carr Major USA (Ret) aka Merle..named for the Mrs.

also think its funny that Lanse drew # 1,21,47 and sure enough #21 (Rosa) will be first up on Fri Morning

in the Amateur they start with the # 4 which is none other than Dr Aycock (Holland)


I think I know what the lottery numbers will be this week


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Open is at Vinwood.
Derby is at Helgoth's 
2525 CR 180
Anderson, Tx


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open Callbacks 1,3,6-10,13,15,20,21,23,27-30,32,36,40-42,50,51,53,55,56,62,64,66,69
30 dogs back


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Open callbacks to 2nd:
1, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 13, 15, 20, 21, 23, 27, 28, 29, 30, 32, 36, 40, 41, 42, 50, 51, 53, 55, 56, 62, 64, 66, 69
Dog 40 starts land blind at Vinwood 8:00.

Open 1st was a triple with indented middle flyer. All hen pheasants with the flyer claiming more than its share of victims as many birds tended to angle in.

Derby is attempting to finish tonight. Amateur is also at Helgoths. If derby does not finish, amateur will start will be delayed.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Does anyone have Derby results?

Thanks to the Club, workers and judges. I thought it was a very well run Derby. Thank you!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Derby Results:
1st 31 2nd 13 3rd 25 4th 20 RJ 34 jams 11, 17, 24, 27, 33 
Thanks to our judges and club members and 
to all who pitched in to get the derby finished 
with 4 very nice tests! A special thanks to Clayton and Laura
Taylor for all your hard work from sun rise to dark.
Am starts at 8:00 am at the Helgoth's


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Congrats to the Williams and Bunny's 2nd with Cosby!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

# 33 Merle, JAMS her first Derby....nice job by the Van Engen's getting her ready


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Congrats to Clayton and muddy paws team 4 out 5 finished two placements RJ and a jam great work y'all!


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Any information on the AM.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Open Results:
1st - Holland, E. Aycock O/H
2nd - Billy, J. Finch O / D.Farmer H
3rd - Tubb, M.Russell O / D.Farmer H
4th - Henry, B.Starford O / T.Milligan H (Qualifies for National Open)
RJ - Joanie, A.Moroz ) / T.Milligan H
Jams - 3, 21, 23, 29, 32 (Wanda, Rosa, Dottie, Albert & Big)

Congratulations to all. Many thanks to our judges and volunteers.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats Dr. Ed


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Well done, Dr. Ed & Holland!


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Brook says way to go Daddy Holland!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Amateur 4th series callbacks: 
2 Katie- Widner, 4 Holland - Aycock, 15 Brees - Barras, 18 Frazier - Lane, 19 Rory - Helgoth, 23 Canaille -Jolley, 26 Henry - Starford , 36 - Gracie - McClure, 39 Lily - Williams


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

Congrats to Dr. Ed and Holland


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

All Results posted on EE.
Thanks to all our judges, workers, contestants who volunteered, Jan and Steve Helgoth for the use of their property for the 
Derby and Amateur. Congratulations to all who placed and finished.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

EE posted already, that is what you call FAST!

Great trial!!!!
thank you


----------

